# Hay naku! Paulit-ulit na lang, nakakabobo.



## jakethesnake

hay naku!paulit ulit na lang naka2bobo..

What is the english translation for this phrase...Thanks for your help folks!!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## DotterKat

This is your corrected text:

*Hay naku! Paulit-ulit na lang, nakakabobo.
* 
The translation will depend on exactly what is being discussed (more context is needed).
It could mean:

Gosh! / Oh my gosh! This is so *repetitive*, I'm starting to *feel stupid.*
You are so *insistent* / *boring* / *repetitious*, I'm starting to *feel dumb* / stupid.

In other words, it is not clear from the one line you provided what exactly is irritating the speaker --- it could be a frustrating and repetitive situation that cannot resolve itself, (e.g. a computer glitch) or an insistent or boring person who is bugging him/her with the same issue over and over again. As I mentioned, more context is needed.


----------



## jakethesnake

and what about this one...I am trying to figure this language out but the available tools and dictionaries arent too good!

bk8 ganun?kung anung gus2 mu ndi mu makuha..yun n nga lang nagiisang wish q para xa sarili q.minsan lng aq humiling ng happiness for myself..


----------



## DotterKat

That's easy to translate, but you have to start another thread in order to comply with the forum rules.


----------



## jakethesnake

ok...sounds like a deal!


----------

